# Dirty bird



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike was on my hand and he nibbled at my hand and he started to move back and forth. I was trying to cancell a order on the internet and I did not realize what he was doing at first  Do you think he was trying to mate with my hand  I told him No and put him in his cage for a bit. I think he wants me to have his eggs  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't had this problem yet but thats exactly what it sounds like, he thinks your his girlfriend


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like he was trying to mate with you.  Apparently a lot of male cockatiels do that to their favourite person.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw a video on youtube of a tiel trying to make with his owner's hand...Somebody likes you...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad Iam his favourite person  But I hope he does'nt try it again. I guess I will have to handle it like biting tell him no and put him somewhere else. I would never fit in a nest box


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! You certainly wouldn't fit in a nest box 
It is great that you are his favourite person, but mating with your hand 
That is a good idea to treat it like biting, at least he will learn not to do it again! *fingers crossed*


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Although it is sweet you need to sit him down and explain that while you appriciate his love and affection it would never work... Because people would talk.. and how unhealthy his new found "friend" is... Or maybe you could tell him it isn't him its you. remember let him down easy


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we haven't had a issue with our tiels doing it, But my quaker does it to my boyfriend often, Unfortunally he doesn't learn to quick and no matter how many times he's told no and placed some where else, he still does it -- but he's not the smartest bird on the block when it comes to learning what NO means


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I will try and let him down easy  But somehow I think lets just be friends would break his heart


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

No, you can't fit in a nestbox..lmao~
I hope he will understand. Baby laid eggs for my ex before...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I will try and let him down easy  But somehow I think lets just be friends would break his heart


LOL!!!  I've had one of my budgies (the evil one, Fizzy) try to mate with my hand before, it's rather disturbing. I'm sure Spike will forgive you if you break it off with him holding a bunch of millet.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I told him no again  now he is preening. I just have to keep up with the disipline. My Mom says he is going through purberty, which I guess he is. He looked at me and said Pretty Boo  Mabey I can find some articles about what else I can do. But I think what Iam doing now will hopefully work. His bed time is 9pm-9am or 10am So I don't think he is getting too much light.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Also make sure you don't pet any area besides his head.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't worry I only pet his head and neck/cheeks never anywhere else.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Then it's his hormones-I read this article about it-trying to find it now for you.


----------

